# Ehe-Aus bei RTL-Star: Nazan Eckes ist wieder Single



## Brian (13 Okt. 2022)

Schade aber leider haben Promiehen oft nur eine kurze Haltbarkeit....


----------



## Big*Ben (13 Okt. 2022)

Ich würde mich gerne bewerben 😁


----------



## Airbus21258 (13 Okt. 2022)

Na da werden sich aber Einige freuen...


----------



## ferdibier58 (13 Okt. 2022)

Eine gute Nachricht für die Männer Welt 😁👌

Aber sicher nicht für alle 😅


----------



## Neechen (13 Okt. 2022)

Tja, sie hat ihre esten Zeiten auch schon hinter sich....


----------



## Punisher (13 Okt. 2022)

so schnell wie sich die Promis verlieben ist's auch wieder vorbei


----------



## Makak (13 Okt. 2022)

Ja isses denn! Ich bin am Boden zerstört! 😄


----------



## Crippler (14 Okt. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne bewerben 😁


Hinten anstellen...😜


----------



## Crippler (14 Okt. 2022)

Neechen schrieb:


> Tja, sie hat ihre esten Zeiten auch schon hinter sich....


Ich finde sie ist gerade mitten drin


----------



## Big*Ben (14 Okt. 2022)

Crippler schrieb:


> Hinten anstellen...😜


Besser dahinter als davor 🤣


----------



## Crippler (14 Okt. 2022)

Big*Ben schrieb:


> Besser dahinter als davor 🤣


Auch gut....dann teilen wir uns auf 😂😂


----------



## SELENATOR (17 Okt. 2022)

*ICH WILL NAZAN !!!!!!*


----------



## bodywatch (24 Okt. 2022)

Scheint zum Trend zu werden ..


----------

